# Matted Maltese



## sweet-n-sassy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 9 month old maltese boy and he is sooooo matted and tangled it's not even funny. We had to go out of town for a family emergency for a couple of weeks and had to leave him with my brother. Big mistake. He looks aweful, poor thing. The mattes are really close to the skin..and it's all over...ears included. He has never been professionally groomed before...I always managed to take care of his coat myself. Now...I want him in a puppy cut basically for good (less hassle), especially now that my brother took the scissors to him. 

Anyway...my hubby wants to be able to keep him groomed himself...doing the shaving and everything. Not sure where to start and I told him that we should take him to a professional first because he looks so bad...and so DH can see how they do it. I mean...we don't even know what kind of grooming equipment we need!

Any advice..tips? TIA!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

You need to have him professionally groomed. I think once DH sees what's involved in grooming if you want to do it right with the least stress for you and the dog he may decide to forego self grooming other than basic, simple brushing between professional groomings.

If you want to do it yourself once he's been clipped, ask the groomer what she recommnds. I'd still take him in for a professional grooming at least twice a year. That way the groomer can expell the anal glands for you. Believe me neither you nor hubby wants to do this.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

If he's severly matted especially around the ears and close to the skin; then I would recomend you take him to a profesional who knows what they are doing. That way you get a clean start again to maintain a mat free coat.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

since you stated he is matted to the skin he needs to be taken in and be 
professionally groomed. Your best bet is to get him clipped short and let his hair grow back out. 

When I got my Shih Tzu he had been shaved because of mats. It's been four months and his hair is about 3" long. 

You can always take him into a nice groomers and ask if you can sit/stand in and see how they groom. I wouldn't make it seem as if you're keeping a watch, but if you explain why usually they will let you. Plus if he's never been to a groomers before it could calm his nerves. Then you can take it from there.


----------



## Boushagirl (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes you need to take him to get groomed asap! My shitzu/maltese cross got matts because his fur got too long. I found out though that these matts can cause you dog extreme discomfort. Imagine twisting a piece of your hair around your finger until it got tighter and tighter. This is what the matts do to your dogs skin. In the future you need to keep the fur at a shorter length unless you can be diligent about brushing daily. My dog had to be shaved down so short he felt like velvet! Good luck but I would get him in asap!


----------



## sweet-n-sassy (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! I think I have DH convinced taking him to a professionally...at least initially...is the best thing for my lil guy. I did/do keep him brushed every day...but being out of town for weeks (death in family) kinda put a stop to that, even though I did tell my brother to do it since he wanted to keep him for me. I think he got lazy! I should make him pay for the grooming!

Anyway...anyone have any idea about the cost of this? I know it probably varies from place to place....but his mattes are really bad and close to the skin....even on the ears,etc. Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

where I live, central Wa, it would be about 30.00 20.00 if he wasn't real matted. Many areas are more expensive. Be sure you go to an experienced groomer as I understand it can be very uncomfortable when real matted


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought when they are that matted the only thing to do is pretty much just shave them down with a 7 OR #10 BLADE. 

Long ago when I had a bichon that had hair that I ocassionally let get out of hand it was always cheaper to just have her shaved because it is not a fancy cut and the groomer does not even have to attempt working out the matts.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

You diffinately need to seek out a professional. Here is the problem, if a comb won't go through the hair neither with the clipper blade. Normal grooming rates are approx $40 per hour to groom, and $100 per hour to teach grooming. Most pro groomers do not want the owner looking over their shoulder. Mostly because it disrupts the dog. 
To properly maintain your dog, you will need a set of good clippers($100.00+) blades($14.00-$35.00 per blade) Grooming table($80.00) Grooming arm for table($50.00) Noose for grooming arm($15.00) Good scissors($50-$1500.00) Blowdryer($50.00) I would not recommend using a forced air dryer on this breed when it is in coat. When it is clippered it is not a problem. You will also need blade wash and clipper oil, you have to keep the blades sharpened as well as the scissors. And then you have to learn how to properly use all this equipment. Grooming school $4000 for everything else there's Mastercard. LOL


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

007Dogs said:


> You diffinately need to seek out a professional. Here is the problem, if a comb won't go through the hair neither with the clipper blade. Normal grooming rates are approx $40 per hour to groom, and $100 per hour to teach grooming. Most pro groomers do not want the owner looking over their shoulder. Mostly because it disrupts the dog.
> To properly maintain your dog, you will need a set of good clippers($100.00+) blades($14.00-$35.00 per blade) Grooming table($80.00) Grooming arm for table($50.00) Noose for grooming arm($15.00) Good scissors($50-$1500.00) Blowdryer($50.00) I would not recommend using a forced air dryer on this breed when it is in coat. When it is clippered it is not a problem. You will also need blade wash and clipper oil, you have to keep the blades sharpened as well as the scissors. And then you have to learn how to properly use all this equipment. Grooming school $4000 for everything else there's Mastercard. LOL



I think a person could do with out the Noose- the table -the arm the expensive dryer and mega expensive sissors. The rest yes a definate need. If some one did want a special groom table you can pick up a baby changing table at a garage sale for $15 like I did or even use a microwave cart or dresser. I put one of those bath mats on the bottom to prevent slipping.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

We had a maltese who lived to be 15. It's amazing how fast a maltese can matt! 

If you take a scissors and go in through the matts you can break them up a bit but I always worried about cutting Lilly's skin. We did try to groom her a few times with a clipper and she look horrible! It's harder than it looks. lol

Have them shave her pretty short, it will grow back. If you live in a cold climate, put a tshirt on him in the house. He'll be cold.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

007Dogs said:


> Good scissors($50-$1500.00) Blowdryer($50.00) I would not recommend using a forced air dryer on this breed when it is in coat. When it is clippered it is not a problem.


Why would you not recomend a forced air dryer for a maltese in coat, and why is it not a problem when it's clipered? 

Where on earth can you find scissors for $1500???? 
My thining shears were $250 and I've seen sissiors go for a much as $450, but I've never seen anything above that.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

It is just that the original poster is just intrested in grooming her own dog not zillions of them. The expense of extra heavy duty equiptment is just not necessary if you do not intend to be a groomer grooming many dogs a week.


I had my Bichon a long time ago (way before kids) and I bought a $30 pair of clippers that came with attachments and that lasted for her 15 yrs of life and I used a $25 pair of human hair cutting siccors to tidy her up with no grooming table or groom arm and it all worked out just fine.

Granted the first time or 2 she did not look perfect but in time I got the hang of it.

Also the OP should look in the library there is a book called Grooming For Dummies. It is full of useful pratical tips to help you get started.


good luck


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree that it's time to see a groomer to get the immediate matting issue taken care of. Once that's taken care of, by all means, go back to DIY. That's what I did when my dog had matting (behind the ears) that I couldn't take care of, and it was money very well spent.

I liken it to having an ingrown toenail. I can clip my own toenails, but if it becomes ingrown and infected, I need to see a podiatrist. If a dog's coat gets to the point where the owner can't manage it with the tools he/she has, it's also time to see a professional.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I charge 33$ and up for a small dog grooming...if a dog is matted really badly I charge more cause it takes longer for me to groom it, and it is more stressful on the dog...of course, most people, from my veiw point, like to make up 'cute' excuses on why the dog is so matted...it takes a long time for a dog's coat to become so matted that a clipper blade can't get under it...so they get charged accordingly!


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

The $1500 scissors are the gold limited edition scissors at the Westminster Dog show in NYC. And what is really funny, is they sell out of them. Can you imgine that????
If a dog with a drop coat is in full coat a forced air dryer puts in tangles. I prefer a stand dryer for a drop coated dog. But if a dog is clippered I just dry them with the forced air dryer. 

Peace36 IT WAS A JOKE. DID YOU NOT READ THE PART ABOUT FOR EVERYTHING ELSE THERE IS MASTERCARD.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

007Dogs said:


> Peace36 IT WAS A JOKE. DID YOU NOT READ THE PART ABOUT FOR EVERYTHING ELSE THERE IS MASTERCARD.




 oops I guess that one went over my head, LoL.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

007Dogs said:


> I would not recommend using a forced air dryer on this breed when it is in coat. QUOTE]
> 
> Oh contraire! All I use is a Hi Vo dryer...I was shown how to properly dry even the longest coats with the forced air (by a SHOW groomer), and I wouldn't use anything else. The key is to dry their coat FLAT! Not go all crazy with the dryer like if the coat is short...it takes a bit more 'time' as you have to make sure you have the nozzle flat against the coat; and you dry from back to front; if done properly, the coat actually looks like you already ran a brush and comb through it by the time you are done with it! I don't use a stand dryer except to fluff dry dogs like Poodles, I rarely do so on other dogs, unless it is a very old dog, or a really frightened cat. Everyone else gets the Hi Vo... It takes much longer to stand dry a dog, than it does to flat dry him with a Hi Velocity dryer!
> 
> ...


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Love's_Sophie, When will you be available to give me lessons's on this technique? I use to spend 3 hours drying the Tibetian Terrier. Pleese teach me how you do it. Will you be attending any dog shows in Colorado in the near future. LOL


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I could maybe post some pictures of a dog being flat dried...

You can also do all your 'fluff' drying with your hi velocity drier as well, but alot of the dogs I groom don't stand as well as the show dogs that I learned the technique on!!!  Oh well...


----------

